# X3: Beast and Angel pics



## Troublesome (Dec 5, 2005)

*X3: Beast and Angel pics + trailer*


*Spoiler*: __ 



First pics of Beast and Angel


First teaser (30 megs d/l)
[RAW]




What do you guys think?


----------



## sperish (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm thinking...where's Gambit? xd


----------



## bozic (Dec 5, 2005)

sperish said:
			
		

> I'm thinking...where's Gambit? xd



yeah where the hell is Gambit Xd....


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 5, 2005)

Beast looks way too British, and the hue of his fur is off.  Angel looks cool, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2005)

Beast looks a little homosexually inclined, IMO. But Angel looks good enough.

My only qualm is, WHEN IS IT COMING OUT


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 5, 2005)

beast is not that great but fine i guess my only problem is i cant take kelsey grammar as beast its just too weird for me :S


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 5, 2005)

hmm beast looks ok i guess, good enough, angel looks weird to me, his wings are too white, lol and they don't look right at all, but that's just me.


----------



## Hef (Dec 5, 2005)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> My only qualm is, WHEN IS IT COMING OUT


May 26th.  

[random fangirl mode]EEEEE EMMA FROST I CAN'T WAIT EEEEEEEEEE~[/ranfom fangirl mode]

ps. They both look a bit homosexually inclined.  Not that it's bad.


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 5, 2005)

I think they look fine actually.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Dec 5, 2005)

beast looks a little to overworked, angel looks cool tho. X3 will be about Phoenix right?


----------



## Hef (Dec 5, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> X3 will be about Phoenix right?


That's what they're guessing, and that's what I think too. 

And I just read that a trailer should come out today.  (The article is ) It should come out on Apple's trailer site .


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 5, 2005)

Althor said:
			
		

> I think they look fine actually.



Ditto


----------



## blues (Dec 5, 2005)

I know who Ben Foster is and Warren Wrthington isn't supposed to be ugly (Cool wings though. Way better then Dogma's). But Beast looks cool, IMO. My only complain is that his whole face isn't coverd in fur, but maybe the lighting will hide that.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 5, 2005)

this movie shall suck...or at least it wont be as good as X2(which didnt suck compared to the first X movie...)  but anyway, i want Spider-Man 3 pics damnit...and The Flash.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 5, 2005)

I want to know: WHERE'S COLOSSUS?!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2005)

X-men 1 - sucked
X-men 2 - Awsome
X-men 3 - Nice

Spiderman 1 - OK
Spiderman 2 - Utter shit....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 5, 2005)

Are you crazy?! X-men 1 was awesome! X-men 2 was spectacular! Check up on that!
And Beast in X-men 2 looks like a rip-off of Nightcrawler in X-men 2. Also, a trailer today? If its coming out in May of 2006, there shouldn't be a trailer this soon....


And oh, Halle Berry is lookin hott wit dat new look!!P


----------



## Hef (Dec 5, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> Are you crazy?! X-men 1 was awesome! X-men 2 was spectacular! Check up on that!
> And Beast in X-men 2 looks like a rip-off of Nightcrawler in X-men 2. Also, a trailer today? If its coming out in May of 2006, there shouldn't be a trailer this soon....
> 
> 
> And oh, Halle Berry is lookin hott wit dat new look!!P


Yeah, all the X-men movies were great. Some minor suckyness here and there, but overall I like them. 

And yeah, that's what the article said... it's been stated on a few different websites, but it could always be a hoax. It is quite early, so you never know. :\


----------



## Spidey (Dec 5, 2005)

sweetness  can't wait for the trailer. Both look pretty cool, can't wait to see angel in action. Sucks there's no gambit tho, and it's about time they put in beast. Cant' wait....although I'm more excited about spidey 3


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 5, 2005)

They never said anything about there being no Gambit. The artical said the cast grew, so you never know. Maybe Gambit can make a love triangle with Rogue while sges still with fireboy.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 5, 2005)

Spider-Man movies>>>>X-Men movies, what we need is a crossover...


----------



## Spidey (Dec 5, 2005)

^I agree, and I know someday they'll start doing crossovers, can't wait for that. Spidey/X-men and spidey/fantastic4 would be soooo awsome XD

Anyway, I hope in this one we get to see a reallllly pissed off cyclops. That would rock.


----------



## anbutofu (Dec 5, 2005)

eh...beasts pose reminds me of the lion from the wizard of oz...puttem up puhttem up
angel looks okay and i dont mind him so much since we all know what happens to him and his wings later...gambit showing up is wayy too early if you go by the comic book chronology...but we know how holywood likes to change history or create their own...i really did want x3 to be based on the dark phoenix saga T_T, but the fact that they have angel introduced means its gonna probably be the sinister or apocalypse series.  i cant be sure because of beast, hes already blue in x3 but he wasnt in x2....and moira is in x3 which means banshee will too even though we already met sireyn in x2....eh well see the trailer sometime near friday, Narnia will have the first trailer for x3 according to some sources


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2005)

X-men movies>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Spidy movies...especially the last piece of crap known as Spiderman 2

But yeah i like beast pose, angel looks good, gambit thank god is not in it *hate him!* Hopefully it will be up there with X-men 2.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm kinda worried about the direction this third movie will take, with the departure of Bryan Singer.
I mean, if Singer had stayed, the chances of Remy LeBeau appearing on X3 would've been highly likely.

I mean, WHERE IN THE BLUE HELL IS OUR FAVORITE CAJUN MUTANT, FOR KAMI'S SAKE??
It's been 3 movies and no Gambit? What the freak???


----------



## Hef (Dec 5, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> I mean, WHERE IN THE BLUE HELL IS OUR FAVORITE CAJUN MUTANT, FOR KAMI'S SAKE??
> It's been 3 movies and no Gambit? What the freak???


Actually, I find Gambit and his abilities rather dull, so I'm not really disappointed if he doesn't make an appearance in the movie. Telepaths > Storm > everyone else. But that's just me. 


EDIT:
Omg they actually released a short trailer! 



I haven't watched it yet because I'm having some difficulties with quick time. >____>;;;; *updates*


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2005)

^Gambit sucks...anyway the trailer owned, i can't wait for this shit now, especially the Phoenix part, this movie will own


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 5, 2005)

Wow, they actually fucking did!

EDIT: Damnit, I can't view it with that type of player!!!


----------



## Hef (Dec 5, 2005)

Did you see Phoenix was on Magneto's side in the forest? Yup, I think it's pretty much confirmed now - it's going to be about (Dark) Phoenix. 

I didn't see any Emma, though. ing I guess her role isn't a big one, after all...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah that was great, seen it three times, really good.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 5, 2005)

You guys are such teasers!! Let me join in on the fun!!! My shyt can't play the file. Something about a bad atom found in the movie.


----------



## Jones (Dec 5, 2005)

i hate how they're not putting gambit in, that would've kicked more ass than having angel in there. (no offense to all of you angel lovers)


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 5, 2005)

Juggernaut is in the group and Callisto looks hotter!!

EDIT: Yea, I think I saw the whole teaser preview on the main site, though I didn't get the good quality. That shyt looks to be awesome.


----------



## BlackBeret (Dec 5, 2005)

Jugernauts also in it.


----------



## Troublesome (Dec 6, 2005)

Huge Ino sketch
Teaser. Download away


----------



## Spidey (Dec 6, 2005)

^thanks for that, for some reason my quicktime player wasn't working off that site :/

But this is looking freaking awsome, better than I expected


----------



## JayG (Dec 6, 2005)

Not sure what storyline they are doing, but Archangel is so much more badass than Angel. Oh well.

And Spiderman 2 was awesome (as well as part 1), and both movies are better than either Xmen movie. I don't think there's been a comic book movie with a better villain than how Spiderman 2 incorporated Doc Ock....even though Magneto SHOULD be a lot more badass than him.


----------



## O-ushi (Dec 6, 2005)

I remember in X-Men The Animated Series, the "cure" for Mutants was a ploy by Apocalypse to turn mutants in to his subordinates, which was how Angel became Archangel. That went differently in the comics though, it was much more grusome and a lot more sad in the comics. 
I remember Patrick Steward said in one of his interviews that there is suppose to be some twist in X-Men 3 that no one knows about. 
For all we know that could be Apocalypse!

BTW for those that have seen the trailer I cant figure out who's funeral that was in the Trailer. It cant be Jean Greys because it seems that alot more time has passed since then. Also notice that Prof X and Cyclopse are the only ones that were not at that funeral! What could this mean?????


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Dec 6, 2005)

This guy is a sad excuse for Angel. They might have picked up someone else 

Twist in X3? Maybe Phoenix?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 6, 2005)

Colossus [sp] was in the second movie right? Or was it the first? Anyways, I think he's back in this one, because there is a guy around his size.

And I don't think the Funeral can be for Jean though. But the whole "her powers is going crazy" scene can fortell the beginning of the Pheonix. We all know, well, if you was smart enough, that in X-Men 2, at the very end in the waters, you could see the firey bird.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> Colossus [sp] was in the second movie right? Or was it the first? Anyways, I think he's back in this one, because there is a guy around his size.
> 
> And I don't think the Funeral can be for Jean though. But the whole "her powers is going crazy" scene can fortell the beginning of the Pheonix. We all know, well, if you was smart enough, that in X-Men 2, at the very end in the waters, you could see the firey bird.



I pity the fool that didn't notice the bird in the water. I really do.

I haven't seen the trailer yet, what's Juggernaut look like? That is my only concern.

See, Juggernaut is one of my all time favorite characters. If they screw him up, I'm going to hate this movie no matter how good or bad it is, nondiscriminatory.


----------



## Hef (Dec 6, 2005)

dimezanime16: And her eyes bursting into flames was kind of a giveaway.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 6, 2005)

Lol yea Hef I remember that part as well, I forgot to mention dat. And oh Crazy, go to the official site for the pic of the whole cast.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2005)

I went to the site and didn't really see it in there, but I guess I give up easily.

But looking at your sig, if that big guy with the homosexual helmet is supposed to be Juggernaut, I am going to boycott this movie.


----------



## Hef (Dec 6, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> And oh Crazy, go to the official site for the pic of the whole cast.


Indeed. There's no Emma though! ing So I'm guessing her appearance in the movie is rather short or then it's nothing but a hoax. ing


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 6, 2005)

Sorry hef but there is no Emma Frost in the movie. That was just a rumor. 
For those who don't know Kelsey Grammer is Playing Beast. And I thought he looked okay.

Some things that look good from the trailers
- FINALLY!!! The Danger Room makes its appearance and we see a glance of it in the trailer. (This is where you see Wolverine and Storm, And a small glimpse again with Iceman and Shadowcat)
- The Phoenix as some were speculating seems to be a certainty.
- For some odd reason why is she with the Brotherhood? Well I guess they can't really adapt the whole saga into the movie after all. They had to just work with what happened in X2. 
- Another X-Men setting is in the movie as Avalon appears. Scene where Magneto stands in front of a lot of mutants with Pyro,Juggernaut,Callisto,Lady X, and Jean.
- Halle looks hot in her new look.

Here are some things to look at it and wonder.
- Anyone notice that Cyclops only appeared in that scene in Akali Lake and in another scene only his glasses are floating? Never to appear anywhere else.
**Side note: James Marsden is on both big Superhero Blockbusters next year. He plays Lois Lane's husband in Superman Returns.  
- The funeral/memorial. People have heard rumors of an important character's death. Some say it is a memorial for Jean not knowing she is very well alive. Others say it is either a memorial or funeral for either Cyclops or Professor X. It has been noted that this is the most likely rumor that will happen out of all the rumors floating around the film. 

Can't wait. May 26, 2006. What a way to end a trilogy. Sucks there won't be a fourth one.


----------



## Hef (Dec 6, 2005)

Potentialflip said:
			
		

> Sorry hef but there is no Emma Frost in the movie. That was just a rumor.


NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU~  *stabs rumor spreaders right in their FACES*


> Here are some things to look at it and wonder.
> - Anyone notice that Cyclops only appeared in that scene in Akali Lake and in another scene only his glasses are floating? Never to appear anywhere else.
> 
> - The funeral/memorial. People have heard rumors of an important character's death. Some say it is a memorial for Jean not knowing she is very well alive. Others say it is either a memorial or funeral for either Cyclops or Professor X. It has been noted that this is the most likely rumor that will happen out of all the rumors floating around the film.


They both could die. Who knows? 


> Can't wait. May 26, 2006. What a way to end a trilogy. Sucks there won't be a fourth one.


Indeed. My birthday is 29th of May, so maybe I'll go and watch the movie then.  And btw, it's just a trilogy?


----------



## ScorpionOcean (Dec 6, 2005)

Juggernaut looks like crap....hopefully they'll fix him up.  They still have some months...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2005)

Movie 2 of x-men easily owned any spiderman movie to date. 

Also Juggernot is suppose to look like that...this isn't the tv cartoon series guys.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 6, 2005)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> X-men movies>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Spidy movies...especially the last piece of crap known as Spiderman 2
> 
> But yeah i like beast pose, angel looks good, gambit thank god is not in it *hate him!* Hopefully it will be up there with X-men 2.




what is ur distaste for the Spidey movies? sure, continuity isnt the same and oh my...no web cartridges, but besides that(and kirsten dunst being a horrible actress) the Spidey movies have been 20 times better in dialogue, action, and comedic timing(things i look for in a movie)


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2005)

Story is lame in spidy two where spdy one had ok story. S2 had almost no good fights scean, oh that CGI? oh i'm sorry if i wanted to watch a CGI i would watch the spiderman on MTV *Which was not bad* Dialog is your opinion, i dislike the dialog for S2 cause it sounds sooo fake...while x2 ther isn't to much talking, better action  I have nothing against mr. spidy, i love ultimate spiderman, movie sucked though.


----------



## Spidey (Dec 6, 2005)

Hmmm, I think the fight scene between spidey and doc ock at the clock tower and on the train is probably the best fight scene that I've seen in a superhero movie, and the cgi is sooo much better than it was in spidey 1. But I don't think the spidey films are nearly as good as they could be. With such an amazing character as peter parker, it could have been phenomenal.


----------



## CABLE (Dec 6, 2005)

Kelsey grammar will ruin beast


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 6, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU~  *stabs rumor spreaders right in their FACES*
> 
> And btw, it's just a trilogy?



I would love to join you with the stabbing. I was so looking forward to her. Especially when they named Ashley Hartman (she's young but heck Emma Frost is hot) as the one acting her. 

Yes it is a trilogy. Last time I checked Fox hasn't done anything to sign a fourth film. And from the way the articles are putting it. Seems most likely this is only going to be a trilogy. But, the Wolverine movie seems to be for sure and come out in 2007 (what a year that will be with Spider Man 3 also coming out; And yeah I know the Spider Man films were not so great especially the last one. But it was somewhat enjoyable at least).



> Juggernaut looks like crap....hopefully they'll fix him up. They still have some months...


Actually they are almost done with the filming. That will be how Juggernaut will look like on the film whether you like or not. I always said you can't have the best of two worlds when you look at adaptations. That's just the way things work especially film. This is another example of that. Lets just hope Vinnie knows how to portray Caine Markos. And hopefully they hint at the idea that he is Prof. X's step brother. I was displeased when they never really did hint at the connection between Mystique and Nightcrawler. They only interacted once throughout X2.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Dec 6, 2005)

Potentialflip said:
			
		

> Actually they are almost done with the filming. That will be how Juggernaut will look like on the film whether you like or not. I always said you can't have the best of two worlds when you look at adaptations. That's just the way things work especially film. This is another example of that. Lets just hope Vinnie knows how to portray Caine Markos. And hopefully they hint at the idea that he is Prof. X's step brother. I was displeased when they never really did hint at the connection between Mystique and Nightcrawler. They only interacted once throughout X2.


Okay, I'm not in tune with the X-men universe.  I've seen the movies, the first cartoon, X-men: Evolution, and I've read New Mutants: Academy X.  What is Mystique and Nightcrawler's connection?  In Evo she was Kurt's mother, but is she really or was that just a series exclusive deal?  Confusified, heh.

It still confuses me that Kelsey Grammar is Beast.  I can't decide whether that's bad or good, but it's hecka funny.  Whoever mentioned Angel's wings looking too fake, I have to second you.  But eh, whatever.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 6, 2005)

If I remember correctly, Mystique and Nightcrawler's connection is Mother and Son.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Dec 6, 2005)

Okay, that's what I thought, but I wasn't sure because I don't follow the comics.


----------



## CABLE (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't know if anybody knew, but Hank Macoy made a cameo in X2.  They are in a bar and he is on tv talking about something.


----------



## Troublesome (Dec 7, 2005)

I know who dies. I read parts a review of the script over at AICN.


*Spoiler*: __ 



it should be obvious from trailer. See PotentialFLip earlier posts




And Spidey 2 is an awesome movie. The first one, the stupid CG ruined that for me.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Dec 7, 2005)

hayatehayabusa said:
			
		

> hmm beast looks ok i guess, good enough, angel looks weird to me, his wings are too white, lol and they don't look right at all, but that's just me.




I agree, they look too fake. Maybe it's just the image.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 7, 2005)

Cable said:
			
		

> I don't know if anybody knew, but Hank Macoy made a cameo in X2.  They are in a bar and he is on tv talking about something.



A duh-duh.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 7, 2005)

i saw an movie spot on some channel and the movie looks pretty decent



			
				Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> I mean, WHERE IN THE BLUE HELL IS OUR FAVORITE CAJUN MUTANT, FOR *KAMI'S* SAKE??



what about me ? :amazed


----------



## Shishou (Dec 7, 2005)

GRRR, that Juggarnaut looks lame!  I love Juggarnaut!  He is supposed to be huge, and NOT a mutant!  WTfGAY!

I did like the fact it seems they got him out of a special prison, like in X-men Evolution.




Why couldn't they CGI Juggarnaut?  Hulk failed, cause the MAIN char was CGI.  But this movie having one giant badass invincible guy as a villian, plus other villians, would be badass.



SHISHOU SMASH!


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 7, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> GRRR, that Juggarnaut looks lame!  I love Juggarnaut!  He is supposed to be huge, and NOT a mutant!  WTfGAY!
> 
> I did like the fact it seems they got him out of a special prison, like in X-men Evolution.
> 
> ...



Well we don't know yet if the movie made Juggernaut as a mutant. For those who don't know Juggernaut is NOT a mutant. If they haven't CGI'd any of the past characters except on special effects I doubt they would start now. It would be cool for us fans. But not so for the general public. The movie has to follow the direction the first two films made and just build on the story. It is a gamble when a sequel takes on a different direction. Just look at the old string of Batman movies or Superman movies. 

Hulk failed because Hulk failed. Eric Bana being CGI'd had little to no effect to what I thought about how bad that movie was.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 7, 2005)

I think it is fairly obvious Juggarnaut is a mutant in this one.

I can be ok with Juggarnaut being a mutant, since in X-men evolution he was a mutant...  And it fits X-men better with him being a mutant.



But I do think he looks lame, and a CGI version would have worked alot better.  I mean his helmet looks easy to take off.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 7, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> I think it is fairly obvious Juggarnaut is a mutant in this one.
> 
> I can be ok with Juggarnaut being a mutant, since in X-men evolution he was a mutant...  And it fits X-men better with him being a mutant.
> 
> ...



Well hopefully I am right. As you could tell I want to see that He and Prof. X are step brothers. 

Yeah I know what you mean that he does look ergh. But it is pretty much set. Just got to deal with it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 7, 2005)

CGI?!! Trust me, if they were to go CGI, others would be complaining more than you are for going the opposite.


----------



## Seany (Dec 7, 2005)

aww i was hoping for apocalipse in this one..im not to fond of the pheonix


----------



## anbutofu (Dec 7, 2005)

im curious as to how theyre going to end this supposed trilogy?  w/ so much x-men material to work w/ theyve barely tapped into the x-men story...and in my opinion the funeral will be the opening scene for Jean Grey and then thats when well be introduced to phoenix...juggernaut did not always have that big suit hes known for now, if u look back at the comic he was just a nicely built adventurer, but after discovering the jewel became Juggernaut...although hes not a mutant hes always been associated w/ them - i wonder if we get to see black tom...hrmm anyways i just hope its not eye candy...


----------



## RealaMoreno (Dec 7, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> CGI?!! Trust me, if they were to go CGI, others would be complaining more than you are for going the opposite.


.

I find it funny people whine about CGI till a movie like the Matrix comes out and then they shut the fuck up.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 7, 2005)

MAtrix CGI looked like shit....you should cite Lord of the Rings....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 7, 2005)

I wasn't saying that CGI sucked, but to do it with a person like Juggernaut, it would look alittle more animated than close to reality, like The Hulk, which the nailed the face, but the whole appearance was just killin me slowly and slowly. Also, does X-men have money like the Matirx and Lord Of The Rings, to make high-tech quality CGI, in fighting?


----------



## Hef (Dec 7, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> I wasn't saying that CGI sucked, but to do it with a person like Juggernaut, it would look alittle more animated than close to reality, like The Hulk, which the nailed the face, but the whole appearance was just killin me slowly and slowly. Also, does X-men have money like the Matirx and Lord Of The Rings, to make high-tech quality CGI, in fighting?


For christ's sake. Juggernaut looks absolutely _fine_. If he looked like  you'd (not you dimez, but the ones who are complaining he doesn't look like Jugs) be whining about why he looks so stupid.  Some corners must be cut, and trying to be 110% loyal to the story and _character appearances_ is just pie in the sky.


----------



## Spartan_24 (Dec 7, 2005)

after watching the trailer this movie looks pretty good, i can't wait till it comes out.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 7, 2005)

Angel never impressed me much...WOW HE CAN FLY! So can storm...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2005)

anbutofu said:
			
		

> im curious as to how theyre going to end this supposed trilogy?  w/ so much x-men material to work w/ theyve barely tapped into the x-men story...and in my opinion the funeral will be the opening scene for Jean Grey and then thats when well be introduced to phoenix...juggernaut did not always have that big suit hes known for now, if u look back at the comic he was just a nicely built adventurer, but after discovering the jewel became Juggernaut...although hes not a mutant hes always been associated w/ them - i wonder if we get to see black tom...hrmm anyways i just hope its not eye candy...



Funeral will be of Prof. X...


----------



## malfurion (Dec 7, 2005)

Juggernaut's design is pretty bad.  I don't think any Juggernaut fan are complaining because it's not a direct adaptation of the comic book look, because that would just be stupid, he wouldn't be able to look at any directions other than straight ahead and it would be disportional on a normal human body.  

But come on, even if you don't know who Juggernaut is, just pause the teaser and look at him, he look like shit, the helmet is lame, and what's up with the exposing fake abs, so gay.  The fake muscles wouldn't look good at all if we get closeup shots.  It may work on the thing because he's made of rocks, but fake natural human color skin would look so obviously bad, I hope they do some amazing digital post effects to fix the problem.

Like storm's new haircut and cyclops looks amazing.  Colosssus seems to be an official member of the team now, hope he kick major ass (i.e. Colossus vs. Juggernaut?) Beast looks ok, could be chubbier, and I don't care much about angel.  Ok I am done bitching, just move alone =P


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 7, 2005)

What proof do you have on the Professor?


----------



## blind51de (Dec 7, 2005)

But I don't want to do with those tossed salads and scrambled eggs... they're calling again.
Beast has left the building.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2005)

I won't accept Juggernaut.

I just won't do it.

He looks retarded.

It won't ruin the movie for me or anything, but everytime I see him on the screen I will be thinking "Oh no, looks it's the suckiest adaptation ever!" and mentally vomit.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> What proof do you have on the Professor?



Movies.com = Spoilers for X-men 3, major spoilers ahead = PRof. X dead.


----------



## CABLE (Dec 11, 2005)

I still fail to comprehend why pietro and wanda are not in the movies, they should have been in the original movie.


----------



## Hef (Dec 11, 2005)

Cable said:
			
		

> I still fail to comprehend why pietro and wanda are not in the movies, they should have been in the original movie.


I still fail to comprehend why Emma's not in the movies. She would spice up Jean x Cyclops quite nicely.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2005)

^cause no one cares about them? yeah that's it


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 12, 2005)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> ^cause no one cares about them? yeah that's it



Well, that plus the idea of the storyline.



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> Movies.com = Spoilers for X-men 3, major spoilers ahead = PRof. X dead.



I already hinted this. There are a lot of sources brewing around the death of specific characters. It all mainly going towards Professor X, Cyclops, and even Jean Grey (AGAIN). People really are thinking that it may be someone else. In the end it is not for certain who dies unless the script somehow found its way to unsafe hands. Possibly the next trailer could also shed some light into the idea. But yes, sources such as movies.com/ACIN/a link I saw in one of those X-Men forums have said numerous things from Professor X. To Prof. X and Cyclops. To Prof. X/Cyclops/Jean. All claiming to have inside sources. But the fact that Prof. X is mentioned as the most common one. His death might be the most true then Cyclops.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 15, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> I still fail to comprehend why Emma's not in the movies. She would spice up Jean x Cyclops quite nicely.



For one thing Cyclops looks to be barely in the movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have strong reason to believe he will be worm food early on.




When Bryan Singer was still director, he had Emma Frost in the movie.  But that got thrown out when he left.


----------



## ~Siggy~ (Dec 15, 2005)

So in the last movie Cyclops chick dies aaaand is she supposed to be back in the X3 as what was...err phoenix or sumthin'? and on the bad guys side this time?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Dec 15, 2005)

Whoa...THE Kelsey Grammar? Frasier from Cheers and Frasier Kelsey Grammar? As Beast? That's...wow, that's just hard to believe haha. I never pictured Frasier as the cool, collected, intelligent beast with blue fur. Awesome.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 15, 2005)

~Siggy~ said:
			
		

> So in the last movie Cyclops chick dies aaaand is she supposed to be back in the X3 as what was...err phoenix or sumthin'? and on the bad guys side this time?



Pretty much.


----------



## monk3 (Dec 15, 2005)

beast doesnt look that good but that'll be determined after the movie comes out. angel looks cool, i just think he sucks. like, he can fly. wow. Banshee can fly, where is he?


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 15, 2005)

Angel has appeal since he's one of the original 5.  So he has roots going back over 40 years.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 15, 2005)

...40 years? Damn, it's been that long?


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 16, 2005)

The Uncanny X-men was first published in like 1963.  Then it was by Stan Lee and Jack Kirby.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 20, 2005)

i just saw the trailer recently in the kingkong previews, it looks so awesome. it looks very intense this time around. A war amongst mutants. that will look crazy.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 20, 2005)

Teaser trailers have looked mis-leading before.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yea, definitely.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 20, 2005)

well have a look for yourselves and tell me what you think.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 20, 2005)

I already saw the trailer, its in the first post.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 20, 2005)

has there been a gambit sighting yet? hopefully he'll be in the movie.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow, Beast looks so fucking wicked. Can't wait to see the genious in action.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 21, 2005)

Gambit is already confirmed as NOT being in the movie.

Singer had plans of putting him in though.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 21, 2005)

i see, thanks. do you know who's slated to have a major role in this film, other than wolverine of course, i'm guessing jean grey since she "died" in teh second, maybe storm, ice man probably.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 22, 2005)

Well the entire cast from the second one is back.

We know Halle Berry's Storm is going to have a major role since she's a bit of a bitch and whined a lot about it.  I quite frankly don't think she deserves one since she was the weakest character and actor in the last 2 movies.  And she was in CINO.  After CINO came out she said the only comic book movie sequel she wanted to do was a sequel to CINO.  

And of course Magneto is going to have a major role since he is the villain.

Iceman's going to have a love triangle sub-plot with Rogue and Shadowcat.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 22, 2005)

yeah, i thought iceman would get a bigger role. no mention of one eye ey, lol. thanks for the info though, anyways, this movie looks like a good one. definately going to watch it.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 22, 2005)

That's because:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cyclops = Worm food in Act I.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 22, 2005)

damn!!! beast looks lame =/
his fur looks really fake, it would have looked better if they spray painted sabretooth from X1 blue :S

angel looks cool though


----------



## semperfi (Dec 27, 2005)

beast lost his hair


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2005)

Kelsey Grammer as Hank will be interesting. 



> damn!!! beast looks lame =/


They're superheroes man. How do you think Silver Surfer is going to look like if he ever gets a live action movie?


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow when is this movie comming out?? cant wait...

Angel looks good enough and seriously where is Gambit??


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2005)

No Gambit this time around.


----------



## Troublesome (Jan 22, 2006)

AICN has a pretty in-depth review up already. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



my favourite website


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2006)

Movies not done filming and they saw it?...sorry just can't believe that...


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Movies not done filming and they saw it?...sorry just can't believe that...



It happens in all the time.  They are called TEST SCREENINGS and focus groups.

I saw both The Corpse Bride and The 40 Year Old Virgin test screenings in Hollywood before they were finished.  Well before they were set for release as well.


----------



## Orochimaru_sadistic_joy (Jan 22, 2006)

Im intrigued by the Wolverine and Storm pairing since he in the past cartoon spent so much time being unhappy and miserable. Same can be said for the first two movies. Though from that reveiw it sounds disappointing, but I must see it myself to give an opinion, since I refuse to let someone elses' thoughts on a movie that just got done with filming and adding in the special effects, replace my own thoughts. Which is safe to say they'll have to add and remove sappy and trashy scenes, if they don't many fans will be dissapointed with the forced comedy and over the top sadness. I personally think Wolverine is allowed only one reflect on the death of gene and cry scene not 3 of them!


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 22, 2006)

Its not a Wolverine/Storm pairing.  Its a Halle Berry/Hugh Jackman pairing.  That's it.

Wolverine is at his best and most dramatic when he's miserable.  I doubt he's going to be that happy in this movie either, especially with three crying scenes.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeah but so soon a review? i donno...i could of made most of that too...but if it's true this guy sounds disapointed. Owell still want to see it badly.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Yeah but so soon a review? i donno...i could of made most of that too...but if it's true this guy sounds disapointed. Owell still want to see it badly.



The movie isn't finished yet.  Its obvious from the review that it was an unfinished cut of the movie but probably close to what will be the final product.  

Ever since Brett Ratner became the director, my excitement took a huge decrease.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2006)

Well mine didn't since i like him as a director. I mean red dragon and Rush hour were both good movies. Also prision break, doesn't he have some directing in that? I enjoy that show aswell...maybe it will be good, only one persons point of view afterall.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Well mine didn't since i like him as a director. I mean red dragon and Rush hour were both good movies. Also prision break, doesn't he have some directing in that? I enjoy that show aswell...maybe it will be good, only one persons point of view afterall.



Red Dragon was rehashed garbage.  His movies are nowhere near the quality of Bryan Singer's or the last 2 X-men movies.  He's the worst director possible you could've gotten.  Its like going from a prime rib to a McDonald's happy meal burger.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2006)

I didn't think it was rehased garbage at all. He's far from the worst director they could've gotten...you forget about uwe boll. Plus i found X-men 1 to be just adverge and although X-men 2 was great i don't see any downfalls in this one from the trailer...unlike Superman and who's that director by? yeah...


----------



## CABLE (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't see their logic when making these movies.  They leave out uber-popular characters like Gambit, Havok, Pietro, and Lorna(just to name a few) yet feel the need to include C-list villains and x-men like Callisto, Pyro, and Lady Deathstrike.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I didn't think it was rehased garbage at all. He's far from the worst director they could've gotten...you forget about uwe boll. Plus i found X-men 1 to be just adverge and although X-men 2 was great i don't see any downfalls in this one from the trailer...unlike Superman and who's that director by? yeah...



To me, Uwe Boll, Brett Ratner, and Paul Anderson are all in the same boat.  Horribly mediocre and bad filmmakers.  

I was at San Diego Comic Con over the summer.  I saw the Superman footage and it looked fantastic.  Above and beyond everything I've seen for X-men 3 so far.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2006)

If you think Superman the movie looks fantastic then we should stop argueing here. How is he a bad director? Please infrom me what makes him bad and all these bad movies you claim he makes....


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> If you think Superman the movie looks fantastic then we should stop argueing here. How is he a bad director? Please infrom me what makes him bad and all these bad movies you claim he makes....



He's amateurish and a hack.  All he was trying to do in Red Dragon was mimick Demme's Silence Of The Lambs.

He can't make truly dramatic or compelling movies with 3 dimensional, fleshed out characters.

He just makes derivative, fluffy, mainstream junk.  He's sometimes good at it, but that's it.


----------



## CABLE (Jan 22, 2006)

If you guys are talking about Ratner being a hack.  I don't agree totally since I don't know much about him but from what I've heard from people and on IRC, he's not very good and he will probably make X3 mediocre compared to the first 2 movies.  I'm only upset because I really liked the previous 2 movies direction and I find it unforunate that he can't continue directing them.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2006)

Let's just see the movie before discussing what it should get.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 22, 2006)

Not all movies need to be seen to know that they suck  .


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey i said super-man sucks but we'll see. I also thought batman would suck but i was pleased by it. So hell you never know eh?


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't expect everyone to be as excellent a judge of quality as I am.  I've seen all of Ratner's movies.  And as a director, he's not qualified to surpass Singer or the last 2 X-men movies.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2006)

I thought Red Dragon was good, i rate it about a 6.5 which i gave the same as X-men 1. As for Funny movies like Rush hour 1 and 2 i give a 8.5 *Loved the comedy* So i hope he has some good jokes in X-men 3 to go with it. And to think about yourself as a good judge of quality shows a downfall


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 26, 2006)

Rush Hour films are decent enough disposable movies, but they are not the high quality that the X-men films are.

The X-men movies are funny enough, they don't need anymore stupid Rush Hour style jokes.  Then it will fall into Batman and Robin territory.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2006)

Will just see when it comes out, end of arguement


----------



## Omolara (Jan 30, 2006)

Stab Master Arson said:
			
		

> I don't see their logic when making these movies.  They leave out uber-popular characters like Gambit, Havok, Pietro, and Lorna(just to name a few) yet feel the need to include C-list villains and x-men like Callisto, Pyro, and Lady Deathstrike.



Amen to that. 
Pyro, although I love him to death, was only thrown in the mix so as to be a rival to Iceman whom I cannot stand. 

Callisto for the whole Morlock thing I guess, but that should also include Gambit. Since he's not there, I guess Magneto was involved in the Morlock massacre. Or better yet, Dark Phoenix which I fear is how Callisto's gonna be connected to the main characters.

Deathstrike, ugh. I'm pretty sure their logic was "OMG she's like Wolverine" --which she really isn't--"So let's completely take out their past relationship, make her mute, and then have them fight like caged beasts!!1" 

About the other characters:

Gambit- we can't have him because movie goers are idiots who wouldn't be able to tell the difference between his and Cyke's powers. Because force beam eyes and blowing sh*t up by touch (the ability to destroy matter by speeding up molecular movement) are _exactly_ the same. Oh, and apparently he's too like Wolverine in personality. 

Havok - because his powers actually are the same as Cyke's. And, uh, Cyclops has no character in the movies so he's not allowed family. 

Pietro - They'd have to explain where he came from and NOBODY wants to think about Magneto and...just ew.

Lorna - for the same reason why Gambit is non-existent.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 3, 2006)

omg beast SUCKS!! seriously 

but other than that have you seen juggernaut

he looks like one of the village people wearing a belly shirt just like sai


----------

